# Unique Handguns



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I am wondering from the readers, what handgun that is presently being made would you consider unique and unusual?

Open word "unique" is - as it is in the eye of the beholder.
So IMO (one example) what is NOT unique or unusual is any 1911 or 9mm pistol, or most 357 mags.

are the j frame airlights unique?
are NAA's small 22 revolvers unique?
are T/C pistols with barrels for rifle cartridges unique?

i am just wondering what readers think is out there, that is unique.

Anybody want to throw their 2cents in?
Maybe this could be fun hearing what is out there that most people don't know.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, please remember that "unique" means that there's only *one* of it.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

but he did throw in the unusual offering too.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Here is a Unique one. No other one like it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ok
what about unusual instead of unique


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As an apology for the snide brusqueness of my earlier post, I point out with humorous intent that there once was a French line of pistols tradenamed "Unique." They made several different models, and all of them were "unique" of course.

(I believe that Unique once made an official French Army sidearm.)


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As an apology for the snide brusqueness of my earlier post, I point out with humorous intent that there once was a French line of pistols tradenamed "Unique." They made several different models, and all of them were "unique" of course.
> 
> (I believe that Unique once made an official French Army sidearm.)


This is almost begging for the "how do you catch a unique rabbit" routine now Steve.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

P97 said:


> Here is a Unique one. No other one like it.


This is a beautiful Pistol btw.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes it is
but it is not unusual as there are a lot of stag horn grips and engraves pistols out there


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, and, by the way, the pistol I'm holding in my avatar photo is a Semmerling LM-4. It isn't exactly unique, but it certainly is rare and unusual.
I kind-of inherited it from a couple of friends.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

hideit said:


> yes it is
> but it is not unusual as there are a lot of stag horn grips and engraves pistols out there


 Not a lot of Engraved KP90DC's though. Ruger stopped making all Decockers.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I don't know how unique they are, but these are the most unique firearms that I own. 45 next to SS195 5.7mmx28 for comparison
FN 5.7x28









and his big brother the PS90, this is waiting on paperwork for SBR'ing, and the Gemtech I bought will fit this too!!!









Zhur

(yes the safety is off, I'd just reassembled it after cleaning and inserted empty magazine for this picture, and yes that's a full production model lightsaber, so what!! hehehe)


----------

